# Golden retriever



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a stick I do a few months ago. It is a basswood carving in a walnut staff.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

First class work Randy.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great work Randy !!


----------

